# Bianchi Restoration



## ohdeebee

When I bought this thing it was completely covered in red spray paint. Including the parts. I stripped it, polished it, painted it and added new decals. I think it turned out great and it rides great too!


----------



## JOEL

Looks great! I'd never have guessed it was repainted.


----------



## jackomeano

*Bianchi*

The only Bianchi Bicycles that were not made in Italy were the american models, Mostly made in Tiawan , but a rare few were made in Cali...


----------



## 66TigerCat

How did you remove the spray paint ?


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Wow.  Looks like a nice original.


----------



## ohdeebee

66TigerCat said:


> How did you remove the spray paint ?




I stripped the entire bike and repainted it. I use marine strip gel


----------



## vincev

I love Bianchi Celeste color.I purchased the saddle and assories from the Bianchi web site.like your bike..how did you get the color?


----------



## Talewinds

Nice job on the Bianchi! I just redid a similar era Schwinn with that same suede-like San Marco saddle, I kinda liked it.

Celeste green epitomizes a love/hate color, but I wouldn't own a Bianchi in ANY other shade. I see them for sale here occasionally but I won't even look at them if they're not Celeste.


----------



## ohdeebee

I happened to have a bottle of Celeste green touch up paint from Bianchi, I just had that color matched at Carquest. They always do a great job of matching things up for me.


----------



## vincev

thanks. i'll have to remember that


----------



## jackomeano

Great job!  Im just wondering if it is a Taiwan model?


----------



## cyclebuster

did you save the code?


----------



## ohdeebee

It is an Italian model. 

I didn't save the code but I can probably get it.


----------



## ohdeebee

I've been commuting on this bike for a while now. About 20 miles round trip. Had a nice tail wind yesterday. Check out the max speed


----------



## alisa98ST

Looks great! I'd never have guessed it was repainted.


----------



## OldRider

I had a Italian made Bianchi several years ago but in a darker shade of green then yours......come to think of it I've never come across a Bianchi in any color other then green! Yours is stunning, work well done I'd say.....and that max speed I see there, omg! I had to sell mine because I would have ended up killing myself, Bianchi aluminum frames were one of the best "built for speed" frames ever produced.


----------



## michaels

I have a Bianchi I got back in '93 and its black with green accents.  What a great riding bike. I was told when I bought mine that it was a taiwan frame, but all the other parts where the same as the Italian bikes. My dealer would not buy the Italian framed bikes at the time because he claimed the quality was not as good. He had to send many back because they where crooked. Don't know how true this really was, sounded good at the time though. Has anyone else heard this? Maybe it was just an early 90's quality control problem. Great bikes either way.


----------



## vincev

I know that there are many shades of celeste.The Bianchi shop told me that  there is not one bottle of Celeste that they can sell because the shades of celeste differ.I did get a bottle and had to mix a little more white onto test pieces till it matched for touch ups.


----------



## ohdeebee

vincev said:


> I know that there are many shades of celeste.The Bianchi shop told me that  there is not one bottle of Celeste that they can sell because the shades of celeste differ.I did get a bottle and had to mix a little more white onto test pieces till it matched for touch ups.




That's true Vince. My bike, water bottle cage and Bianchi jersey are all different shades of "celeste".


----------



## jackomeano

*Taiwan models*

So the thing with the bicycle frames made in Taiwan is, The unions were charging more and more for
labor so it was cheaper and more of a profit the company. so Tawian is what you get America! From 1980 to now
most was made in Tawain only the most xpensive models are made here( Italy). So if your Bainchi has a sticker fade mark on the head its made in Tawian...   My mtb is Italian


----------

